# Rotted plywod under single ply and densdeck



## Irishflax (Aug 22, 2011)

We are performing maintenance on a 3 year old single ply roof our customer called us out to and there several very soft areas where there is no hole in the membrane but the plywood and densdeck are completely rotted out. There are no signs of moisture below on the drywall or even the side of the rafters but you can crumble up the plywood and densdeck in your hands.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Moisture is coming from somewhere, prehaps the interior.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

no roof under the single ply? The water could be migrating from another area. The plywood could have been rotted before and the other company roofed over it, thus trapping moisture.


----------

